# Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit



## Conny (24. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

da bei mir nun auch eine größere Anschaffung in Form einer "richtigen" digitalen  Spiegelreflexkamera ansteht  , kommt die Frage auf: wie sehr verschmutzt der Sensor bei Objektivwechsel? Es gibt Workshops: Wie reinige ich meinen Sensor? Ist es ein k.o. Kriterium, wenn nicht selbstreinigend    . Ich habe bis Januar Zeit?!?


----------



## chromis (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hi Conny,

schau mal hier:
http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/400D/EOS_400D_im_Test_Teil3.php

Scheint zu funktionieren, ist aber auch keine 100% Lösung. 
Allerdings scheint dieses Feature auch schon in der Einsteigerklasse Standard zu werden.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Servus Conny

Willkommen im Club der DSLRer.

Also, für mich würde ich die Sensor-Reinigung nicht als KO-Kriterium heranziehen. Habe die Erfahrung nach mittlerweile 2 Jahren gemacht, daß der Sensor nicht verschmutzt, obwohl ich sehr häufig die Objektive wechsle. War allerdings noch nicht in Extremsituationen wie auf Safari in Kenia oder sonst wo oder ......

Welches Modell (Hersteller) du nimmst, ist eigentlich völlig egal (ausser es sind schon Objektive eines Hersteller vorhanden), die nehmen sich alle nichts, sofern du in der selben Preisklasse schaust (Einsteiger: Canon 400D, Nikon D40, Sony Alpha 100; Semi-Profi: Canon 40D, Nikon D80/D200, Sony Alpha 700; Profi: Canon 5D aufwärts, Nikon D300/D3).

Ich würde dir raten, gehe in ein guts Fotofachgeschäft, nimm sie in die Hand (das Annfassgefühl ist für mich ein KO-Kriterium), mache Testfotos und kauf die, die dir am besten zusagt.

PS.: darf ich fragen wieviel € du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Joachim (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Öhm Conny, was machst du denn dann mit deiner FZ30 ?   

... nur mal so gefragt ...


----------



## MeneMeiner (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo Helmut,

du hast da leider eine Firma vergessen  Pentax  

Aktuell die K100D Super als Einsteigermodell.

@Conny: Ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen. Ein Staubrüttler sollte kein ko-Kriterium sein. Deine Objektive solltest du aber auch nicht unbedingt in ungünstigen Umgebungen wechseln und beim Wechsel die Objektivöffnung möglichst nach unten halten. 

Zur Erstausstattung solle auch ein Blasebalg (oder eine *talkumfreie* Klistierspritze [Apotheke]) gehören. Übrigens haben wohl auch die Kameras mit Staubrüttler Probleme mit bereits länger anhaftendem Staub, Der scheint sich irgendwie nachhaltig mit der Oberfläche zu verbinden. Dann hilft meist nur eine Nassreinigung.

Aber dabei wird dir hier sicherlich auch geholfen  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Servus Thomas

Natürlich gehört Pentax auch genannt  
Nur leider gibts bei Pentax große Einschränkungen bei der Objektivpalette.

Aber dann gibts noch Olympus, Panasonic (beide mit dem FourThird-System), Leica, Samsung.


----------



## Conny (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo,

in einem Fotofachgeschäft war ich natürlich schon :beeten  . Es war aber nur grausam! Der junge Mann kannte sich nur mit Handys aus und nahm mich auch anfangs nicht wirklich ernst, bis er auf meine detailierten Fragen nicht mehr anworten konnte.:evil  
Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Nikon D80 und Canon EOS 40D   An meiner "alten" stört mich hauptsächlich das Rauschen.  Die Frage ist auch nicht wirklich wieviel € ich ausgeben will, sonder muss, um von der FZ30 einen großen Schritt weiter zu kommen. Aber da ich sie ja zum Geburtstag von ganz vielen lieben Menschen bekomme :freu

@ Joachim: Innerhalb der Familie wurde schon Bedarf angemeldet   Aber wenn nicht weiß ich ja, wo ich sie in gute Hände geben könnte.


----------



## chromis (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hi,

Fakt ist, dass beides gute Kameras sind, die mehr können als die meisten Amateurknipser je brauchen und das angebotene Zubehör beim Kauf auch eine Rolle spielen sollte. Ein Body ist schnell mal ausgetauscht, die Trennung von einer Objektivsammlung wird wesentlich teurer. 

Die Nikon ist zwar deutlich billiger aber auch in dieser Preislage(und darunter) ist die Sensorreinigung inzwischen üblich. Für mich wäre dies schon ein Negativpunkt bei meiner Kaufentscheidung.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Servus Conny

D80 oder 40D  

40D  

Aktuellere Cam, techn. am Stand der Dinge.

Vorteil: sehr gute Objektiv-Auswahl, Liveview
Nachteil: Stabi nur in IS-Objektive, daher immer wieder teuer erkauft.

Vielleicht wäre das noch eine alternative > Sony Alpha 100 oder in der selben Liga wie 40D > Sony Alpha 700

Vorteil: Stabi im Body, daher nicht teuer mit Objektiv mitkaufen zu müssen, Iso bis 6400, sehr gut brauchbar bis 1600 Iso
Nachteil: nicht so gut sortierte Objektive, kein Liveview

Objektivfremdanbieter (Sigma, Tamron, Cosina, Tokina)  gibts für alle drei Modelle (Canon, Nikon, Sony)

@Rainer: 



			
				 Cromis schrieb:
			
		

> .... ist die Sensorreinigung inzwischen üblich. Für mich wäre dies schon ein Negativpunkt bei meiner Kaufentscheidung.


Ich denke das der Staub-Rüttler heute kein Thema mehr ist, vielmehr würden für mich das Handling (Haptik), die Objektiv-Palette und das Systemzubehör die kaufentscheidenden Kriterien sein.
Die Bodys nehmen sich ja heute nichts mehr und wie du richtig schreibst die Objektive in die man Investiert hat man fast ein lebenlang, den Body tauscht man halt doch immer wieder aus.


----------



## Frank (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Tach,


uiii, Conny wollst du sofort in den Semiproff bereich einsteigen?

Dir ist schon bewusst, das es mit einem Body alleine nicht getan ist? 
Je nachdem was man machen möchte, muss man noch in das ein oder andere Objektiv investieren, ein Blitzlicht, das Stativ (nimm kein Wackulativ) darf dabei auch ned fehlen. Also da kommt noch einiges hinzu.
Wenn ich das alleine bei mir sehe, dann hat der Body, (EOS 400D) ungefähr 1/6 meiner Ausrüstung ausgemacht.
Ich will dich nicht erschrecken, aber auch über die "Zukunft" sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen.
Denn mit dem Kauf einer DSLR ist die Zeit des "knipsens" eigentlich vorbei.

Allerdings muss ich fairerweise auch sagen, das ich die 400D jetzt seit Oktober letzten Jahres habe und am liebsten noch die 40D dazu.
Zur Zeit ist mir aber das Canon 100 - 400L IS USM Objektiv wichtiger ... also warte ich bis die 50D rauskommt. 

Zu Nikon kann ich übrigens gar nix sagen, weil ich mich mit der Marke noch nicht auseinandergesetzt habe.


----------



## Conny (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo,

ich muß fairer Weise gestehen, dass mein Mann Dunkelkammererfahrung hat und auch sehr weit vom Knipsen entfernt ist. Er trauert seiner alten Ausrüstung immer noch nach.  
Für meine Spiegelreflex habe ich 3 Objektive, 2 Stative und externer Blitz. Die Objektive kann ich wohl nicht mehr verwenden. Für uns ist das nun eine Anschaffung, die uns hoffentlich ins Rentnerleben begleiten wird und über mehrere Jahre geplant ist. Da es aber mein Geburtstagsgeschenk sein wird, möchte ich dieses Mal die Auswahl treffen.
Stabi im Body finde ich wichtig. Das haben wir jetzt auch. Großer ASA-Bereich ist nun auch kein Thema mehr. Haptisch finde ich, gibt es sehr wohl Unterschiede. O.g. junger Mann konnte mir keinen Akku einlegen und verstand auch nicht warum ich das haben wolte.


----------



## Frank (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo Conny,

ja denn ... 

... hab isch mal nischt gesagt.  

Also wenn der Stabi schon im Body sein sollte, dann fällt die 40D ja eigentlich schon weg ...


----------



## Digicat (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Welche SLR (Helsteller) hast denn  

Warum Objektive nicht mehr zu gebrauchen - MF statt AF  

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Conny (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo Frank,

das ist ja mein Problem. Da Geld ja nun auch eine gewisse Rolle spielt, werde ich jetzt mal alle Kriterien auflisten und eine Prioritäten-Matrix  erstellen. Z.Z. ist es so, je mehr ich lese, desto weniger weiß ich was ich will. Und wer kann schon wissen, was er braucht?


----------



## Conny (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo Helmut,

meine alte ist eine Canon EOS 500 mit Sigma Objektiven (70-300 Macro, 28-200 und 28-70). Dies solte nur kein Kaufkriterium sein, deshalb habe ich mich darum auch noch nicht gekümmert. Das Makro hakt auch etwas.


----------



## Digicat (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Servus Conny

Wenn das kein Kriterium ist, scheiden wegen Stabi Canon und Nikon aus.
Bleiben Sony, Pentax, Oly..., Panasonic und Samsung, gibts noch welche  

Ich bin durch eine Minolta/Sony-Ausrüstung vorbelastet, darum will ich dir keine Empfehlung geben.
Gehe in ein *besseres Fotofachgeschäft *und lasse dich nocheinmal beraten bzw., so wars bei mir, aufs Anfassgefühl (Haptik) achten, dann hast schon zu 80% gewonnen. Die Rest 20% sind die Technik, Zubehör usw.


----------



## MeneMeiner (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo Helmut,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Nur leider gibts bei Pentax große Einschränkungen bei der Objektivpalette.



Hmmm.... Einschränkungen ja, aber groß? Nein. Das ein oder andere Objektiv ist nicht unbedingt mittelfristig lieferbar, aber die Dritthersteller spielen da ja auch noch 'ne Geige. Dies zu diskutieren ist dieses Forum bzw. dieser Thread aber der falsche Platz, so kann ich deine Aussage aber nicht stehen lassen. Ich werde aber jetzt auch keinen Glaubenskrieg daraus machen.



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dann gibts noch Olympus, Panasonic (beide mit dem FourThird-System), Leica, Samsung.



Jo, die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen, aber Samsung (im DSLR-Bereich z.Zt nur die DX10, oder?) = Pentax (K10D, von *kleinen* Abweichungen mal abgesehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Servus Thomas



> Ich werde aber jetzt auch keinen Glaubenskrieg daraus machen.


 Da wäre Conny auch schlecht beraten.




> Ich bin durch eine Minolta/Sony-Ausrüstung vorbelastet, darum will ich dir keine Empfehlung geben.


 Ich habe nur versucht die Dinge so Neutral wie möglich darzustellen.

Conny soll sich selbst ein Urteil bilden, welcher Body/Hersteller ihr am besten liegt.


----------



## Conny (26. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo,

 einen Glaubenskrieg machen wir nicht daraus. :friede 

Ich habe tatsächlich eine Entscheidungsmatrix aufgestellt  . Die Canon EOS 40D war der Sieger. Dabei habe ich allerdings die Anschaffungskosten nicht sehr hoch bewertet und den Sprung von der FZ30 in das neue Zeitalter höher gewichtet. Bei Gelegenheit fahre ich nach Düsseldorf in ein besseres Fotofachgeschäft    .
Der Link zum Traumflieger hat sicher auch zu der Bewertung beigetragen


----------



## MeneMeiner (26. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo Conny,



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> .. Die Canon EOS 40D war der Sieger. ...



Du hast die für dich maßgeblichen Punkte in einer Matrix zusammengefasst und die für dich persönlich beste Entscheidung getroffen. Somit eine *gute* Entscheidung!

Glückwunsch
Thomas


----------



## Frank (26. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Hallo Conny,

auch ich gratuliere schonmal zu der *Entscheidung*. 

Und wenn du sie dann endlich dein Eigen nennst, hoffe ich auf viele Berichte und Fotos über und mit der Kamera.


----------



## Digicat (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Selbstreinigende Sensoreinheit*

Servus Conny

Gratulation  

Bin schon auf deine Fotos gespannt.

Heuer wirds ja nicht mehr viel mit Fotos werden, aber im nächsten Jahr, am Biotop.

Freue mich schon


----------

